# Erden von Alu-Kabelkanälen



## Werna (11 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe 2 wesentilchen Fragen zum Thema Erden:
1. Muss man Alu-Kabelkanäle mit einem Maschinenrahmen verbinden und somit Erden, wenn darin nur Kabel sind mit PELV? Die Kabel sind meist geschirmt und EMV wird bei der Abnahme gemacht?
Laut TÜV müssen alle leitfähigen Teile geerdet werden. Hierbei kann es sich nur im die Funktion-Potentialausgleich aus EN 60204-1 8.3 handeln. Ich persönlich denke aber, dass die Funktion durch die gewählten Kabel gewährleistet wird und man die Alu-Kabelkanäle auch kleben kann und nicht schweissen muss.

2. Bei Verlegung von Kabel > PELV würde diese Funktionserdung auch eine Schutzerdung sein. Wenn ich nun aber Kabel mit entsprechender Isolierung verwende, dann habe ich zw. Alu-Kanal und Leiter eine Schutzisolierung und muss den Kanal nicht Erden.

Sind meine Ausführungen richtig?

Bitte um Eure Meinung

Danke
lg
Werna


----------



## Knaller (13 Juni 2015)

Moin
Schau mal in VDE nach.   Alle leitfähigen fest ein gebaute Teile sind zu Erden.    Da fallen auch Kabelkanäle drunter genauso wie Türzargen, Geländer usw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Werna (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo Knaller,
generell sollte man alle Kabelkanäle erden, aber wie gesagt verwenden wir Kabel mit doppelter Isolierung, also ein einfacher Isolationfehler führt nicht zum Kurzsschluss und Signalleitungen sind geschirmt. Somit ist der Bereich der Funktionserdung für mich auch erfüllt (zusätzlich werden ja auch EMV Messungen an der gesamten Maschine gemacht)
Wenn solche Bedingungen herrschen, denke ich, dass die Pauschalaussage "alles leitfähige erden" nicht anzuwenden ist (fertigungtechnisch extrem hoher Aufwand)
Ist für Euch meine Argumtentation schlüssig?
lg
Werna


----------



## stevenn (16 Juni 2015)

vielleicht hilft das  http://www.voltimum.de/search/site/kabelkanal erdung 
http://www.elektro.net/praxisproble...w-erdung-an-metallischen-konstruktionsteilen/


----------

